# SoulseekQt Users?



## dannidirt (Sep 6, 2015)

i am thinking of making a STP Chat on Soulseek for the people who want to share music with eachother. would anyone be interested into something like this?


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Sep 6, 2015)

Hell yeah


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2015)

BO You have. the coolest. screen name. EVER.


----------



## Tude (Sep 7, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> BO You have. the coolest. screen name. EVER.



@Bizarre Odor @voodoochile76 I giggle each and every time I view it. Awesome name!


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Sep 7, 2015)

Haha thanks, you know it's true too.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm all up forsharing music with you guys but I have no idea what soulseek is! It's a media sharing software?


----------



## dannidirt (Sep 7, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> I'm all up forsharing music with you guys but I have no idea what soulseek is! It's a media sharing software?


yes it is just google soulseekqt its P2P (peer to peer) software free and many users its easy to use at that


----------

